# Tổng nhà phân phối, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette  cho biệt thự giá tốt nhất quận 4



## diem.hlv123 (28/11/20)

*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette có gì khác so với âm trần nối ống gió?*


Hẳn bạn đã từng nghe nói đến cái tên *máy lạnh âm trần cassette* và *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió*, tuy nhiên, nhiều người vẫn lầm tưởng rằng, đây là cùng 1 loại sản phẩm. Thực tế, máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió là 2 loại máy hoàn toàn khác nhau, cả về những tính năng, thiết kế, cách lắp đặt và mức giá đầu tư,… Nếu không xác định đúng sẽ rất dễ nhầm lẫn và mua sai loại máy cho không gian…



Vậy _lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette có gì khác so với âm trần nối ống gió?_








_Một nhà hàng hạng sang lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette_



*SO SÁNH GIỮA MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE VÀ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ.*


*Về máy lạnh âm trần cassette.*


*Điểm cộng của sản phẩm:*



Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo hướng tròn 360 độ hoặc 4 hướng, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian.
Ít xảy ra sự cố, hay có tình trạng nhỏ nước trong khi hoạt động, có độ bền rất tốt.
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cao.
Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (có thể lắp âm hẳn lên trần như truyền thống hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài, sau đó sơn màu trùng với không gian trần).
Chi phí để đầu tư lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette hợp lý, không quá tiêu tốn như máy lạnh âm trần trần nối ống gió.


*Mặt hạn chế:*



Công suất hoạt động chỉ từ 1.5hp – 5.5hp, hạn chế hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió.
Giá máy cao hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió.







_Một nhà ở cao cấp lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió_



*Về máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió.*


*Điểm cộng của sản phẩm:*



Không chiếm không gian, diện tích phòng khi lắp đặt, với thiết kế đặc trưng dàn lạnh máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió được đặt phía trong trần nhà, chỉ lộ ra phần miệng gió, không làm mất tính thẩm mỹ mà còn tăng sự sang trọng, hiện đại cho không gian căn phòng.
Hơi lạnh sẽ được trải đều khắp không gian, do miệng gió được phân bổ đều mọi nơi, đảm bảo được sức khỏe người dùng do hơi lạnh phả ra rất nhẹ nhàng.
Hoạt động bền bỉ, hầu như không phát ra tiếng ồn trong lúc hoạt động, ít gây hư hỏng hay gặp sự cố trong lúc vận hành.
Đặc biệt thiết độc đáo của dàn lạnh chính là điểm thu hút nhất mà sản phẩm mang lại. Mỗi người mỗi cá tính sẽ tự chọn lựa loại miệng gió phù hợp và yêu cầu người thợ thiết kế riêng cho mình, vừa tăng tính thẩm mỹ mà lại còn sang, còn đẹp và vô cùng khác biệt. 


*Mặt hạn chế:*



Giá máy không cao như máy lạnh âm trần cassette nhưng chi phsi lắp đặt tổng lại thì cao hơn rất nhiều.
Cần phải lên kế hoạch và lắp đặt trước khi hoàn thiện trần.
Không có nhiều thương hiệu lựa chọn.
Vệ sinh mất thời gian.







_Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette thể hiện sự sang trọng cho không gian và dễ dàng vệ sinh, bảo trì về sau_



*NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE VÀ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ THEO THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Hiện nay, thị trường tập trung phân phối các sản phẩm chủ yếu đến từ công nghệ Nhật Bản, sản xuất tại Thái Lan, Malaysia hay Việt Nam… mỗi sản phẩm sẽ có những tính năng, thiết kế vẻ ngoài và mức gái khác nhau, nhưng nhìn chung đều rất phù hợp với khả năng kinh tế của người Việt.




Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette tốt và chất lượng nhất: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic,…



Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette giá thuộc tầm trung: máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Toshiba, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Sumikura,…



Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette giá rẻ, thuộc Việt Nam sản xuất: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Funiki….


(Xin vui lòng click tên từng hãng máy âm trần cassette nêu trên để biết giá cụ thể theo từng model và công suất máy)



Về phía máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, khác với máy lạnh âm trần cassette, không phải hãng nào cũng có dòng máy này, một thương hiệu lớn như LG cũng không phân phối máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, có thể hình dung được đây là một sản phẩm yêu cầu kĩ thuật như thế nào.




Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech.







_Một nhà xưởng lớn lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp tại Hải Long Vân_



*NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN PHÙ HỢP ĐỂ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE VÀ ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ.*


Với sự đa dạng và dễ dàng trong lắp đặt, máy lạnh âm trần cassette hoàn toàn phù hợp với mọi không gian thương mại như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, bệnh viện, quán café,… Thậm chí, nhiều chủ đầu tư còn đánh bạo lắp đặt máy lạnh máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho cả một khu vực nhà xưởng, và tất nhiên, hiệu quả làm mát của sản phẩm vẫn không làm họ thất vọng.



Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió với công suất đa dạng từ 1.0hp – 20hp, chi phí lắp đặt cao, phức tạp, khả năng tạo thẩm mỹ tốt lại còn đảm bảo sức khỏe cho người dùng, có thể làm mát không gian lớn và nhiều phòng cùng lúc. Vì vậy, thích hợp sử dụng ở những nơi như tòa nhà của cơ quan, công sở, nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp, biệt thự liền kề, chung cư cao cấp,... có nhiều phòng khác nhau mà muốn dùng chung một điều hòa tổng để dễ dàng quản lý, bảo trì...








_Máy lạnh âm trần cassette thích hợp cho mọi không gian rộng cần sự thẩm mỹ_



*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE VÀ ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần và âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ nhất tại khu vực miền Nam. Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, cam kết những sản phẩm cung cấp cho các bạn đều là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đây đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiến hành lắp đặt… Có thể nói, tay nghề lắp đặt của đội ngũ kỹ thuật Hảti Long Vân hoàn toàn tự tin mang đến cho bạn một không gian tuyệt vời nhất.








_Một nhà hàng tiệc cưới lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió sang trọng_



++++ Nên đọc thêm: 


Thắc mắc: Nhà hàng nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay âm trần nối ống gió?
Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette, âm trần nối ống gió hay tủ đứng?


*LỜI KẾT.*


Đừng quên 2 số Hotline của chúng tôi:




0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.


Chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát thực tế và báo giá trọn gói, dự toán tổng chi phí công trình *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* chính xác nhất 24/7. Sẽ có những khuyến mãi về giá và vật tư lắp đặt tùy thời điểm. Vì thế, hãy gọi cho chúng tôi để nhận những ưu đãi cực sốc này nhé!

++ Bài viết tham khảo thêm: 


Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-co-gi-khac-so-voi-am-tran-noi-ong-gio.html


----------

